
A Start-up Wants Your Vagina to Smell of Peaches - _becky
http://nymag.com/thecut/2014/11/start-up-wants-your-vagina-to-smell-of-peaches.html
======
mtmail
The nymag.com article tries to add a funny angle with the selected photo and a
wishlist of smells.

Much better article about the founders behind the company and their plans is
[http://www.inc.com/jeff-bercovici/sweet-peach-founder-
speaks...](http://www.inc.com/jeff-bercovici/sweet-peach-founder-speaks.html)

